# TANDEM adult TRIKES TRYING TO DECIDE



## mqfamily (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a daughter with disabilities (autism) and I am looking into tandem trikes. A trike as I am concerned that she easily distracted and lack of tone may wobble the bike. The trikes are heavy and I am looking at a tri-rider and the worksman tricycle bike. 
The worksman has 3 speeds, the tri-rider is 6 speeds. 
Does anyone have experience with these bikes and could share their experience. 
thanks


----------

